# Star Wars Rp: The New War



## Kadadriean (Aug 16, 2008)

The is ripe for a new order of the dark side to rise. The time has come for the Jedi Order to get rid of the dark side once and for all. It all comes down to what you will do. This is a freedom rp. You will in a bar doing whatever you want. Not killing any main characters of course but you can kill characters already dead. Anyways post your character sheet. If you arent going to join dont post.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Character Sheet:
Name: (anything you can think of)
Age: (8-50)
Gender: (male or female)
Race: (Wookie,Human,Zarbrak,etc.)
Force: (Dark Side,Light Side,Neutral)
Apperance: (Clothes, facial features, etc)
History: (Not Mandatory)
Occupation: (Slave,Jedi,Dark Adept,Smuggler, Bounty Hunter, etc)
Weapons: (if any)
Vehicle: (vehicle like hoverbike, podracer)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
if you need any assistance go to...  
........................................................................................................
Character Sheet:

Name: Tron Skylun (Darth Carnage)
Age: 18
Gender: male
Race: Human
Force: Dark Side

Apperance: Clothes of the deceased Darth Maul, Medium Build, Meduim Toned, Black Neck Legth Hair,Dark Blue Eyes, Two silver studs in left ear

History: Rolan was nothing but a mear child when he was taken into his myterios masters wing. Rolan nkew nothing of the Dark Side he only knew of the Jedi Order. Rolan was train under his Dark lord in the arts of Juyo and the dark side of the force. Rolan was sent on a mission to obtain a former Sith assassin Darth Mual. He regain his clothes and  his speederbike. He returns to his Sith Master. Rolan keeps the clothes and speeder. Rolan was now the new Darth Carnage. Rolan was different, the Darkness in his force was strong but his skin nor eye color changed.

Occupation: Assassin/Sith Apprentice
Weapons: Red Crystal  Lightsaber, SSK-7 heavy blaster pistol
Vehicle: Black FC-20 speeder bike (bloodfin)
........................................................................................................
Have fun and again==  
==========================================================


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 30, 2008)

Tron walked out the bathroom of the bar and pulled up his pants. Three different species of girls walked out behind him. Tron kissed the 3 girls and said "goodbye". The girls walked off. Tron took a seat at the bar and slamed his head down. "Woo what a good time".Tron yelled at the bar keep. Tron sensed the local authorites getting oh so closed. He jumped off the seat and ran out of the bar. He jumped off the platform the bar was on. Tron soared at rapid speeds past speeding vehicles. He landed on a FC-20 speeder bike. He kicked the driver off. Tron escaped with no hassle.


----------

